# Fans of 49ers & Seahawks unite to help 'homeless' teen who crashed parade



## flexkill (Feb 11, 2014)

This is pretty damn cool.


'Homeless' teen 49er fan crashes parade, gets help from Seattle locals | FOX Sports on MSN


----------



## flexkill (Feb 11, 2014)

This kid has received over 25,000 dollars now. Holy shit!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 6, 2014)

Just left Seattle from a vacation last week. Legitimately one of the friendliest places on earth.


----------



## fenderbender4 (May 27, 2014)

^^ yes to this. Really surprised. Went to Seattle with no expectations and blown away. The EMP was awesome.


----------

